# Who watching the match tonight?



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Anyone watching United tonight? Any predictions? I'm a big United fan. Ill take 1-1 now!


----------



## Danny (13 Feb 2013)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 3-1 United!!! Not beat them since 03 and tonight is the night!! Come on RVP and Hernandez!!


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

Damn right!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Feb 2013)

2-1 real  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Feb 2013)

Real 1-2 Man U


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2013)

Watching off course!!! Come on Ronaldo!! Do us proud!!


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Boooooooo. United will get at least one. Away goal all we need!!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2013)

They just got it!!! Jammy bast.....


----------



## Danny (13 Feb 2013)

WELBECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU BEAUTY


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Hahaha!!!

Super, super Dan! Super, super Dan! Super, super Dan! Super Danny Welbeck


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2013)

COME ON RONALDO!!  what a header!!!


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Free header. He was floating I'm sure. 

Nice to see him not really celebrate.


----------



## anttthony (13 Feb 2013)

ola I will be supporting Madrid tonight signor

ant


----------



## Danny (13 Feb 2013)

Well quite pleased with that half, good on Ronaldo for playing down the goal it was a nice gesture. Now for United to get another 2 and keep Madrid at bay!!


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Definitely more goals in this. United will contain them a bit more second half after Fergie blahblahblahblahblahblahblahs them.


----------



## anttthony (13 Feb 2013)

Forgot about 2nites little game....... its all about Liverpool zenit 2moz!

ant


----------



## Danny (13 Feb 2013)

anttthony said:


> Forgot about 2nites little game....... its all about Liverpool zenit 2moz!
> 
> ant


 

You will have to tell me the score, I will be playing mw3 instead pmsl


----------



## anttthony (13 Feb 2013)

Think I will me self after Monday

ant


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> You will have to tell me the score, I will be playing mw3 instead pmsl



I haven't been on that since I moved house. Need to get back on lol


----------



## Westyggx (13 Feb 2013)

Martin cape said:


> Anyone watching United tonight? Any predictions? I'm a big United fan. Ill take 1-1 now!



Should have put a bet on Martin!


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

No lol. If I'd put a bet on, it wouldn't have happened


----------



## Danny (13 Feb 2013)

Good game, pleased with that but think we could of done better. Still to draw is better than to loose especially against Madrid!!


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

That's the hard part done now. We won't lose at Old Trafford. We will definitely score. They need to score aswell so it's gonna be a good game.


----------



## Danny (13 Feb 2013)

Right time for mw3 lol


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2013)

Good result for United! Madrid did came close to a second a couple of times! Its Uniteds to loose now!


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Yep. Think we'll beat them now. Get to final and get beat by Barca again lol.


----------



## linkinruss (13 Feb 2013)

RVP should have killed off that game. Still believe the red was bought!
How could he blow the whistle when he'd just given a corner. 
Fixed! Done everything against united.


----------



## Martin cape (13 Feb 2013)

Yea he should of let that corner be taken. 

Bloody Germans lol.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Anyone watching tonight!! great game with some crazy refereeing decisions!


----------



## Martin cape (5 Mar 2013)

I'm gutted. The ref has ruined the game now.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Ronaldo just made it 2!!! Damn!


----------



## Martin cape (5 Mar 2013)

So unfair. We should not be down to ten men. We have no chance now.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Red card was poor, but there have been poor decisions both ways! United get a taste of what usually happens to the teams they play against


----------



## Martin cape (5 Mar 2013)

Are you joking? What about a couple seasons ago when United played Chelsea? Terrible decisions lead to Chelsea goals standing which won them the league!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Exciting end to the game, United pushing hard! will be difficult to get two goals!!


----------



## anttthony (5 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Exciting end to the game, United pushing hard! will be difficult to get two goals!!


Anythings possible when you upset fergie

ant


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

anttthony said:


> Anythings possible when you upset fergie


They got two in injury time in 1999! so who knows 

Martin I have lost count how many times Chelsea have been robbed in this competition over the last few years


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Diego Lopez in on fire!!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Looking at the replay of the red card, might be harsh but the referee is not wrong to give it either way!


----------



## Martin cape (5 Mar 2013)

Think a yellow should have been for deff. Not a red. No way. He went for the ball. If anything old Scouser ran into his foot 

No malice in it.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Martin cape said:


> If anything old Scouser ran into his foot


haha players nowadays just running into others feet! You would think they would know that since they get paid enough 

One of the favourites is now out, Barça are next and then FC Porto wins it


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Mar 2013)

Man united deserved something from all them attempts at goal. Lopez made some crazy saves to keep Real in it. The  sending off was pretty harsh. I was cheering for Man U despite being a Leeds United fan.

Man United lost. But hey, thats football. If it all went smoothly we'd get bored, and all have amazing tanks


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> and all have amazing tanks


they are all amazing in their own way


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> they are all amazing in their own way



Speak for yourself! Mines truely terrible at the  moment, until i find some decent sand for a rescape. 
:'(


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Speak for yourself! Mines truely terrible at the moment,


My Rio is a mess at the moment too, but a little tweak here and there and it will get back on track, you don't always need to rescape it


----------



## Ady34 (5 Mar 2013)

I've had a mare this last week or so, started with co2 adjusting, onto co2 running out, onto regulator issues = big melt and unhappy plants..............I had the Seiryu out the bag last night, just playing on the floor......I put it back though, just need some new plants now  ah well!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2013)

Poor Chelsea earlier on as expected, biggest flop in football history!! Torres what a waste, he should go elsewhere to try and revive his career because Chelsea is not for him!!! 

On the other hand Gareth Bale is on fire!!! great game by Spurs against Inter so far!!!


----------



## linkinruss (7 Mar 2013)

Hell ya! Put money down on Spurs to win with Bale to score. 
I'm rich!


----------



## clonitza (8 Mar 2013)

Yeah poor Chelsea, hope they play the same next match ...


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2013)

clonitza said:


> Yeah poor Chelsea, hope they play the same next match ...


Nah Torres to score an hat-trick!


----------



## linkinruss (8 Mar 2013)

I've put money on that game too.
Can't see UTD losing against Chelsea who have had such a weak run of late.
Plus, UTD will be seeing red after Tuesday's match.
United till I DIE!


----------



## Martin cape (8 Mar 2013)

At Old Trafford. Chelski have no chance. Wembley! Wembley! We're the famous Man Utd and we're going to Wembley!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2013)

The theatre of dreams will crumble


----------



## Martin cape (8 Mar 2013)

No chance. United will win by 2 goals or more. I'd put my Flame Moss on it lol


----------



## linkinruss (8 Mar 2013)

Any counter Paulo?


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2013)

linkinruss said:


> Any counter Paulo?


I am not a betting man, realistically we don't stand a chance lol but football is a funny game


----------



## Martin cape (10 Mar 2013)




----------



## Martin cape (10 Mar 2013)

Looks like my Flame moss is safe


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2013)

yeah yeah 2-0! down!! bring on torres for that hat-trick!


----------



## Martin cape (10 Mar 2013)

Hahaha. Ill give you my tank if that happens


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2013)

Now Ramires just made it interesting!!!


----------



## Martin cape (10 Mar 2013)

blahblahblahblah in hell lol


----------



## Martin cape (10 Mar 2013)

Lol it blah's swear words!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Mar 2013)

Great match this


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2013)

United were lucky to come out of that with a draw in the end!! What a great second half!!!


----------



## Martin cape (10 Mar 2013)

What happened? Did Fergie send out a different team? Shocking.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2013)

Martin cape said:


> What happened? Did Fergie send out a different team? Shocking.


he almost fell off jumping for the first goal so told his players, don't score anymore or I might bump me head! lol


----------



## Martin cape (23 Mar 2013)

15 points clear. League is ours


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2013)

COME ON CHELSEAAA!!!!


----------



## Martin cape (15 May 2013)

Boooooooo. 

Bye Fergie


----------

